# I'm getting a foster! Momma kitty and nursing kittens



## Karen519

*Archer's Mom*

Archers Mom

You are wonderful to agree to foster. I am bumping up your message so you can get feedback.


----------



## Bwilson

Do you know how old the kittens are? You will want somewhere quiet for her and the kittens. Set up a bedding area and a litter box but away from bedding and food. Food and water available. Mother cat may need a few days to adjust to new housing. Depending on age and how much exposure they have had to people will determine how often you need to play with them. If they are un socialized kittens make a paw over them and pick them up and hold them to your chest. This will help them get used to people and protect you from attacks. Depending on age will see if you have to monitor if the momma cat is taking good care. Cat proof the room and have scratching posts and safe toys for them to play with. Mess with the kittens feet to get used to that. May want to bring a sample from the litter box to put in yours will help associate and make it easier with the change in litter box. I have never helped raise a litter of puppies but kittens are pretty easy. Make sure when they are older to kitten proof and keep them secluded to an area. Have heard some volunteers that have said they have lost kittens that climbed into the dryer. I think the most nervous I was for the birth because someone told me to make sure the momma cat didn't eat the kitten. This is a great thing you are doing. If you plan on doing this again may want to get items that are easily cleaned and can be reused. After they leave you will have to do a good clean of everything so as to not pass anything on to other litters if you do this again. Best of luck look forward to some photos.


----------



## ArchersMom

The shelter didn't give me any information about them us all. I'm hoping they're not too feral, at least not mama kitty. I'm a little surprised since I've never fostered before. I have a nice cat tree, would that be ok for them since other cats have used it? I'm assuming I'll be providing everything for them except vet care. Is it safe to reuse a litter box if I bleach it out? I have two spare. I'm planning to keep them upstairs in an empty bedroom. They'll have the whole upstairs, except my bedroom. Everything dangerous is downstairs, including the dogs.


----------



## ArchersMom

I just called again and it looks like they'll be 5-6 days old when I get them. I'm going to try and find a nice box or something and line it with towels for them?


----------



## GRluver

If you have mama you have nothing to fret about, I am nursing 3 with no mama, oy! Best of luck!


----------



## Bwilson

They are young you may need a heating pad. Watch and make sure mama cat is caring for them and keeping them warm to avoid hypothermia. You may have to bottle feed if she is having trouble. Bleach the litter boxes and you can use a bissel cleaner on the cat post if you feel your cats before may have had something that it could pass onto kittens. Cardboard is cheap toy and fun. Ping pong balls are good toys.


----------



## ArchersMom

I think they'll just get cardboard to scratch then. My cats have all been healthy but I don't want to risk it. I don't have a heating pad, but should they really get cold if the house is 75 degrees? I'm thinking of putting a tarp out in the main area to protect the carpet and then have old towels in the closet which I'll make their den area. They'll finally get to enjoy all the toys my cat has and never gets to play with because my dogs love to steal them. And mama kitty isn't feral!


----------



## ArchersMom

First kitten photo! They're so tiny. You can't even see them when they're in the kennel snuggling mama


----------



## ArchersMom

*Another kitty picture!*

I love mama cat! She's so sweet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Momma is beautiful and her babies are precious.


----------



## ArchersMom

The little marshmallows opened their eyes this week. So far I have a name for the Grey girl, Opal. And the one boy is going to be either Oswald or Oberyn.


----------



## MightyMama3

So stinkin' cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Opal's just precious, love her coloring and markings.


----------



## ArchersMom

*Almost 3 weeks and so much more active!*

Here's the other two. I think ones a boy, my brother wants me to name him Oberyn. He's the runt of the litter on the left. The others a girl and I haven't thought of a name I like for her yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're just darling, their coloring and markings are beautiful.


----------



## ArchersMom

They are! They're finally starting to play with each other. I find it just hilarious when they "bite" each other but they don't have teeth. Their little claws are like needles though. I took one out yesterday so Archer could be introduced. Opal was so not impressed with this big doggy even though he was very good. He just sat and sniffed. She hissed at him, which was of course adorable. But I want them to get along with dogs, how do you socialize baby kittens?!


----------



## Our3dogs

My Vet friend at least once or twice a year is fostering a mother cat and kittens. She has a Golden and he loves kitties. When she is raising kittens, she just let's Ozzie in the room with the kittens when they are out of the Xpen. They hiss at first, but then get use to having him around. Pretty soon they let him lick them, nudge them with his nose, and then they start to play with him. Even if Archer is not interested in interacting with them, just having him around helps the kittens get comfortable with dogs. If you have neighbor kids that can come over and hold the kittens, etc. this helps socialize the kittens and get them use to kids, activity, etc.


----------



## ArchersMom

Oh Archer would love to play with the kitties and he's very gentle. That's why I let him see them and not my other dog. She loves them too but she gets overly excited. Mama cat is not ok with doggies though. I just peeked the door open with him on the other side and had him sit there. She got all puffed up and I'd be concerned she'd hurt Archer so I'll have to separate kitties from Mama if I want them to have free time together. I think I'll invite some neighbor kids over soon to socialize them. Even just meeting my brother there was some hissing. I'm really the only person they've seen besides him.


----------



## tine434

Awe so glad I found this thread! I raised a litter before  let them have new smells around.. a blanket that smells like the dog, like other people, etc. It seemed to help my kitties prepare to meet the great Dane there at the time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

beautiful babies...! more pictures required...


----------



## ArchersMom

Cute kitten overload


----------



## ArchersMom

Little grey one(Opal) is the fattest for sure. Always eating!


----------



## tine434

I love seeing momma scoop them up and hold them while she cleans lol. It's so funny and cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

tine434 said:


> I love seeing momma scoop them up and hold them while she cleans lol. It's so funny and cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally agree! She's always cleaning them. She's a young mom and sometimes seems to forget they're babies and not chew toys but she's very good about keeping them clean. My fiancé didn't know all of the things that mama kitty had to do for her little ones and thought the room would be a big mess before I told him.


----------



## tine434

Haha no they keep it clean. I had an issue with the room stinking though.... It smelled terrible. But we had carpet so it didn't help. 

It's been years now so I don't recall the smell or the reason for it, I just remember that no matter what that room had an odor.

Now... I lost one of mine  neurological issues. It was horrible. So happy to see yours seem healthy and beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

They are so adorable! I would claim one if I lived near you. I'm currently looking for a new kitty. Hope to adopt one in the next couple of weeks. I keep staring at pictures at our shelter, but life has been busy lately, so I'm waiting to get past the 4th of July when I know I'll be home more.

Have fun. In about a week or two, they'll start acting like spazzy little kittens. That's the best.


----------



## ArchersMom

So sad  When did you realize something was wrong? That's my nightmare. I love them all, even if they make my carpet smell bad too. 

And yay for adoption! It's kitten season here so the shelters are overflowing with kittens and mama cats.


----------



## ArchersMom

Archer and his kitty friend whom is not so sure about him.


----------



## tine434

ArchersMom said:


> So sad  When did you realize something was wrong? That's my nightmare. I love them all, even if they make my carpet smell bad too.
> 
> And yay for adoption! It's kitten season here so the shelters are overflowing with kittens and mama cats.


By a week we knew he was way smaller, thin body and large head. He was not walking well. It took longer to walk and then by a couple weeks he was stumbling and struggling. We lost him around 4 weeks I'd say. But within a couple weeks we really knew something was terribly wrong. His head was large but body was underdeveloped and he could not stay balanced (compared to others his age)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

That's awful  I try and watch them closely to make sure everybody's growing and developing the same. It worried me when they stumble and one seems to shake when she first gets up which panics me sometimes but then she's fine. They're all starting to walk pretty well but my little runt is mostly keeping up. He has always been a little behind. He was smallest when I got them, last to open his eyes, etc.


----------



## tine434

ArchersMom said:


> That's awful  I try and watch them closely to make sure everybody's growing and developing the same. It worried me when they stumble and one seems to shake when she first gets up which panics me sometimes but then she's fine. They're all starting to walk pretty well but my little runt is mostly keeping up. He has always been a little behind. He was smallest when I got them, last to open his eyes, etc.


There is always a runt... But you'd know if someone was really behind  ugh it was terrible. I did pedialyte and formula throughout the night and everything, wiped his bottom, etc.

It was really hard. But we knew very early something was wrong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww, I just saw this thread and it really brightened my day and Archer looks so sweet sitting with his new friend 

Have you decided on a name for the other girl yet?


----------



## ArchersMom

I'm starting to strongly believe my Opal may actually be a male. But I like Olivia for the other girl, mostly I just call her sweetness though. And then I'd call the dark male Oberyn and the kitten formerly known as Opal would be Oswald maybe.


----------



## ArchersMom

They decided to make an adorable pile after I put them in their box tonight


----------



## Ripley16

Oh my goodness! Cuteness overload! So adorable! I would get so tempted to keep one of those cuties!


----------



## tine434

ArchersMom said:


> They decided to make an adorable pile after I put them in their box tonight


Love that big belly hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That picture is soooooooo incredibly adorable.


----------



## ArchersMom

Good news! So long as the humane society allows it, my mom wants to adopt the grey one!


----------



## ArchersMom

Make that two!! Haha


----------



## Wendy427

So cute! I thought of another "O" name: Ophelia


----------



## Karen519

*Adorable*

They are so ADORABLE-all of them!
My neighbor, Kate's, Golden Retriever Girl is named Olivia. Love the name!
Sometimes we call her Livvy for short.


----------



## ArchersMom

So I check Mama cat every day to make sure she's not getting mastitis. Her nipples on one side are all large and the other side are non existent. I assume she basically just feeds from one side. Since this morning they seem really large and somewhat hard. But right now she's feeding all 3 kittens and I suspect she just hadn't fed them in a while since they were sleeping and she got all swollen. It looks like they're going down after kittens have fed. I worry about these little guys and mama cat all the time. Fostering even an easy case is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## ArchersMom

Also look at this belly!


----------



## Bwilson

Love the updates everyone looks happy and adorable. You are doing a great job.


----------



## hubbub

Swooning over the cuteness!!! I agree, you're doing a great job


----------



## tine434

ArchersMom said:


> So I check Mama cat every day to make sure she's not getting mastitis. Her nipples on one side are all large and the other side are non existent. I assume she basically just feeds from one side. Since this morning they seem really large and somewhat hard. But right now she's feeding all 3 kittens and I suspect she just hadn't fed them in a while since they were sleeping and she got all swollen. It looks like they're going down after kittens have fed. I worry about these little guys and mama cat all the time. Fostering even an easy case is harder than I thought it would be.


At least you only have 3 though for your first...
We had 7 I believe, we had to supplement feed and things.... It was just so hard. Our local (kill) shelter is full right now and seeing this makes me want to help out but by full I mean 10+ cats at a time going to the back and no rescues or adopters have any interest, it seems like I'd have foster them for years, ultimately adopt them all.. How does it work with your shelter or rescue?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

They do have a ton of cats and kittens right now. So I'm not quite sure when they'll go in to the shelter themselves. My guess would be at around 12 weeks at the latest, they'll get their shots at 8. Our shelter is great. It's no-kill, except for health reasons. Their kill rate is just under 2%. It seemed like they were dying for kitten fosters. I got mine just a week after I signed up and they didn't tell me much about them, or the process at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so darn cute and you're doing such a great job. 

Thank you for taking momma and her babies in and caring for them.


----------



## ArchersMom

*Time for more pictures!*

I take a lot more videos than pictures now that their moving but I'd have to load them to YouTube to share them here and I'm not sure I want to do that. Little grey kitten, whom I just call chunk, is getting very frisky!


----------



## ArchersMom

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152579396255320&id=623150319

Playing with our kong toy! Mama kitty kept rubbing up against my hand and bumping the camera lol


----------



## OutWest

Mr. chunk indeed! What a cutie pie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's so adorable, fun watching him waddle


----------



## tine434

Get it boy! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

*Look what I found*

They've gotten so big!! They're actually running now and trying to climb the walls lol I walked in last night to find baby Olivia had climbed on top of their crate. They all love scaling up the blanket now.


----------



## abradshaw71

So adorable! More pictures please. I'm adopting a kitty on Saturday or at least I hope I am! I can hardly wait.


----------



## ArchersMom

Congratulations!! Kitties are so fun  I hope you share photos when you get one! 

Here's Mr. Chunk again. He's the friskiest and he loves to pose for the camera.


----------



## abradshaw71

ArchersMom said:


> Congratulations!! Kitties are so fun  I hope you share photos when you get one!
> 
> Here's Mr. Chunk again. He's the friskiest and he loves to pose for the camera.


I will post a picture if I adopt one on Saturday. I'm been stalking the website of the shelter and have a couple picked out. 

Your kittens have the most beautiful colors and markings. Big blue eyes, too.


----------



## ArchersMom

And this is little Oberyn. He's my sweet boy. His favorite place to be is sitting right in my lap


----------



## ArchersMom

Oberyn again. I had to share his funny face!


----------



## ArchersMom

abradshaw71 said:


> I will post a picture if I adopt one on Saturday. I'm been stalking the website of the shelter and have a couple picked out.
> 
> Your kittens have the most beautiful colors and markings. Big blue eyes, too.


Thank you! I think their eyes will be changing color soon. I'd be pretty surprised if the two brown tabbies had blue eyes permanently. They're so gorgeous right now though.


----------



## abradshaw71

They remind me so much of my Finley when she was a kitten. They even have a "M" on their forehead like Finley did.  Finley had really dark blue eyes as a kitten. She was a brown, grey, caramel tabby. They eventually changed into a beautiful green color. I miss her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Finley was beautiful.


----------



## ArchersMom

Finley has such a sweet face! Her eyes say "give me your food" but her little cheeks are adorable.


----------



## hubbub

Since taking in my former feral guy, I'm much softer to cats, especially since he's indoors only (post dog attack). I've never disliked them, but never "got" having one either. I can't imagine not having him now


----------



## OutWest

ArchersMom said:


> And this is little Oberyn. He's my sweet boy. His favorite place to be is sitting right in my lap


Is he going to sit in your lap on a permanent basis now? (Inquiring minds want to know.... LOL)


----------



## ArchersMom

OutWest said:


> Is he going to sit in your lap on a permanent basis now? (Inquiring minds want to know.... LOL)


I wish I could keep him! He's such a little sweetheart. My fiancé really wants me to wait until we move again. Plus I'm still in job limbo (unemployed) which I hate. But mostly I worry that my current kitty wouldn't be very happy with me :/


----------



## ArchersMom

Chunk is trying to eat the cat litter!  I had the clumping kind for a while now since they weren't going anywhere near the box. But I guess now I have to switch to non clumping to make sure they're safe. He's not even eating food yet but the litter he wants.


----------



## abradshaw71

ArchersMom said:


> Finley has such a sweet face! Her eyes say "give me your food" but her little cheeks are adorable.


I had just given her her Christmas present. Her face actually is saying, "I'm not impressed!"  She loved to sit on the arm of the couch if I was eating ice cream or cereal and get as close to the bowl as possible.  She only wanted a small "taste" of the milk, but that was her absolute favorite. Sometimes her tongue was a little too quick.


----------



## abradshaw71

Here she is: Mia.  She is a total sweetheart and fits right into my house. She is making herself at home and still a little tentative about Josie, but already some progress in that area. Mia is a 3 year old, Maine **** mix and had been at the shelter for 3 months. The best part about Mia is that she has different colored paws.  I love that about her. It was hard leaving all of the other kitties behind. My cousin came with me and she ended up adopting one too!


----------



## ArchersMom

Yay!! Thank you for adopting little Mia! I love the light color around her eyes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Mia's beautiful.


----------



## OutWest

abradshaw71 said:


> Here she is: Mia.  She is a total sweetheart and fits right into my house. She is making herself at home and still a little tentative about Josie, but already some progress in that area. Mia is a 3 year old, Maine **** mix and had been at the shelter for 3 months. The best part about Mia is that she has different colored paws.  I love that about her. It was hard leaving all of the other kitties behind. My cousin came with me and she ended up adopting one too!


I love Maine *****! She's beautiful. I bet she's going to be quite the character once she's all settled in.


----------



## abradshaw71

OutWest said:


> I love Maine *****! She's beautiful. I bet she's going to be quite the character once she's all settled in.


Right now she's acting all high and mighty around Josie...while she's purring.  I'm really hoping they become friends. Josie is enthralled with her and wants to know where Mia is at all times much to Mia's dismay.


----------



## ArchersMom

Lottie is exactly the same. She lurves kitties, so much she pesters my poor Thistle.


----------



## hubbub

She's gorgeous! Congratulations - - I'll bet Mia and Josie will be buddies before you know it.


----------



## abradshaw71

I just have to share this picture. I've been trying to get a decent picture of Mia since bringing her home on Saturday, but she keeps head butting my camera. Well, today, I thought I had it until someone, otherwise known as Josie, needed to be in the picture, too!  Love that big, orange, fluff ball of mine! 

Mia and Josie are slowly becoming friends. Mia actually rubbed up against Josie yesterday and will now walk past her. That's a huge improvement from the full out run.


----------



## ArchersMom

Haven't posted pictures in a while. It's hard to get them to hold still long enough now! Here's chunk climbing their post. They're all eating solid food and drinking water, even starting to use the litter box. Mama cat is still licking them to stimulate them too though. Does she just stop after a certain time? They're about 5.5 weeks old now.


----------



## ArchersMom

Oberyn after a drink


----------



## ArchersMom

Oberyn and Olivia. They stay upstairs in the bedroom over the kitchen. When they run and play you can hear them downstairs like a heard of tiny buffalo. And they don't even weigh 2 lbs!


----------



## kwhit

I saw in one of the pictures that you're using Scoop Away litter. Be careful with clumping litter with the kittens being so young. They sometimes will eat the litter and it can clump in their systems causing blockages. I would just use clay litter, like Jonny Cat, or a pellet litter for now. Here's an article on it:

When Can a Kitten Use Clumping Litter? - Pets

Some people say clumping is fine, bu I wouldn't risk it. They can start using clumping litter at about 4 months old.


----------



## ArchersMom

I actually only used it before they were walking. Now they have the pine litter that's non clumping.


----------



## ArchersMom

That bag ways a ton though and I'm lazy  my older cat will use the rest when they're gone.


----------



## abradshaw71

They are so cute. I think you mentioned at one point your mom was going to keep one but it had to be approved. Did that work out for her? 

It is amazing how much noise a little kitten can make. Mama will probably always clean them as long as they are together. Cats have a tendency to take care of one another like that.


----------



## hubbub

ArchersMom said:


> Oberyn and Olivia. They stay upstairs in the bedroom over the kitchen. When they run and play you can hear them downstairs like a heard of tiny buffalo. And they don't even weigh 2 lbs!


My cat is about 16 lbs and you can hear him walking around - when he runs...well, you can imagine


----------



## tine434

abradshaw71 said:


> It is amazing how much noise a little kitten can make. Mama will probably always clean them as long as they are together. Cats have a tendency to take care of one another like that.


Yes, very similar to humans.... They never grow out of the baby stage completely. I had one who would always knead and suckle on his mom's fur, even as an adult. Their bond is amazing really. Of course momma never had another litter, so no telling how that would have changed any of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

I realized today that my little babies are almost all grown up :uhoh: I weighed ghem yesterday and they're almost 2 lbs ready! They can go to the shelter and get their shots after they're 2 lbs. I was surprised to learn that my runt of the litter, Oberyn, is now the biggest! Even heavier than Chunk. I think he'll just be a big strong cat because Chunk still has the plumpest tummy. I'll be so sad to see them go  and I don't think anybody I know will be keeping them. My mom decided to try life without cats for a while, which won't last long in my opinion. And I'm not sure I'll take another foster until after my honeymoon in September. I'm gonna miss these sweet little faces.


----------



## ArchersMom

Mr. Chunk met Lottie yesterday. They both did very well. I was impressed Lottie didn't try to lick him the whole time


----------



## ArchersMom

They got a new toy added to their cat room. Mama kitty approved


----------



## ArchersMom

And Mr. Chunk. Who I'm soooo tempted to keep. But the timing is terrible. And my kitty wouldn't be happy, I have to keep reminding myself. Lottie would be thrilled though.


----------



## ArchersMom

My babies have reached 2 lbs and have to go to the shelter now  I'm going to miss them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I know you will, they are so adorable. 

They won't let you keep them until they find homes?

I hope they find loving families soon.


----------



## ArchersMom

I'll have them another week at least. Then they'll be scheduled for spay/neuter surgeries and go to the shelter to find homes. I think they would have a hard time finding homes if they weren't in the the shelter. There's so many cats and kittens right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The shelter I adopted my boy through, some of the dogs are in foster homes but most of them are in the shelter. 

When someone is interested in adopting a dog that is being fostered, arrangements are made for the potential adopter to meet the dog at the foster family's home. Some cats and kittens are also fostered. 

I realize each shelter does things differently. They're so cute, I'm sure they'll be adopted quickly.


----------



## ArchersMom

See I know they do that with dogs at this shelter. But I don't think it's as common with cats. I just hope they get perfect homes. I might feature them on the shelters facebook page with bios about their personalities.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's a good idea, since you fostered them, you know them best.

I think my County shelter only fosters cats and kittens when there's not enough space for them at the shelter.


----------



## ArchersMom

Little Olive is limping! I feel terrible but I don't know what could have happened to her  it was slightly noticeable last night but she's definitely favoring her left back leg over her right. I'll call the shelter tomorrow about it and hopefully I can take her in to the vet. I can't imagine how she could have hurt it. My only guess is too high a jump but their cat tree is no more than 3 feet tall.


----------



## hubbub

How is Olive doing?


----------



## ArchersMom

She's all better now. Must have just been a little sore I guess. Within about 2 days she was fine. I just dropped the 3 kittens off for spay and neuter surgeries. Unfortunately I didn't remember that they can't eat after midnight and nobody reminded me. Plus I would have had to separate them from Opal since they're still nursing a little bit so I should have separated them from their mama. Chunk seems to be mostly nursing and hasn't gained weight recently :/ Opal doesn't want to nurse them as often and he just follows her around meowing when he's hungry. So I feel really bad about that but it seems like everything on the shelter side is kind of unorganized and hectic.


----------



## ArchersMom

Well Chunk is back. He was at the shelter over the weekend but apparently did not do well at all. And he's lost weight since about a week ago when they had their vaccinations. I suspect it's partially because he's still more interested in nursing than solid food but mom doesn't want to feed him and now she's not around. He's the sweetest little clingy kitten. Follows me from room to room and hates being left alone. I have a million house projects going on right now. One of which is painting our master bath cabinets. He couldn't leave me alone even for that. I had to paint with him perched on my shoulder


----------



## OutWest

oh he's so sweet. sounds like he wasn't quite ready to "grow up" and be a big cat. I bet he'll start eating more solid food now that his mom is gone.


----------



## hubbub

Bless him (and you). I'd say give him some extra cuddles from me, but think he's probably already getting plenty


----------



## ArchersMom

Chunk got to sleep in the bed even before the dogs did. He slept most of the night in his own room but when my fiancé got up for work he heard him and started yelling. I hardly ever heard this kitty make a squeak until he came back from the shelter! So he got to cuddle with me for a few hours and then with me and the dogs. Lottie's official job in the house is ear cleaner. She got him good just before I took this


----------



## ArchersMom

This is every 5 minutes with Chunk. Here he was trying to steal my cereal. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152685284015320&id=623150319


----------



## tine434

ArchersMom said:


> This is every 5 minutes with Chunk. Here he was trying to steal my cereal.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152685284015320&id=623150319


I just showed your family pic to my husband and explained that see... we aren't the only normal young family with lots of animals around  hehe


----------



## tine434

People here seem to shun us.... Omg, you have 3 dogs and a cat?!?! Like we are weird >. < lol


----------



## Karen519

*I agree*



hubbub said:


> Bless him (and you). I'd say give him some extra cuddles from me, but think he's probably already getting plenty


I agree with Hubbub!!


----------



## ArchersMom

tine434 said:


> People here seem to shun us.... Omg, you have 3 dogs and a cat?!?! Like we are weird >. < lol


Both dogs are going to be in our wedding lol that's one of our engagement photos! My mother in law does not understand at all and keeps suggesting I use my fiances cousins. But I love our crazy fur family! They're much easier to afford than human children, and simpler to get to walk down the aisle.


----------



## ArchersMom

Plus this just happened. That's my kitty, Thistle. He does look a lot like Opal but bigger. Sometimes Chunk forgets Thizz is a boy and not his Mama. 

Ignore my thumb and voice 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152685402320320&id=623150319


----------



## ArchersMom

Chunk basically refuses to eat cat food. Which is why he's still underweight  he has been eating royal canin mama and baby cat since he was 4 weeks old. Or at least everybody else was eating it. I've also tried wet food, adding water to his dry food, even adding tuna water to his cat food. I don't think he touches it. I have been giving him a mineral supplement since he came back from the shelter and he likes that but besides that he only wants people food.


----------



## hubbub

Aww, poor Chunk (and you).  He sounds like a really sensitive little guy. I guess he's missing Opal and his siblings. Is he still crying too?


----------



## tine434

Ya know.... I kinda don't see anything wrong with feeding cats people food as long as it's the right food... and supplemented. I had a cat live for 18 years on a people food diet  not table scraps, but we cooked for him. He was the kind of boy who still would try to suckle our ear or his cat siblings. He was blind and very very sensitive also. Snowball 

Let me explain this lol... it was my aunts cat but she raised me for a few years. I was young, not even sure if I was in school yet when we got snowball so I remember his whole life, he got special food. I'm not sure why but he would also eat various animals that Lucky, our oldest cat, would catch and bring home >. < maybe that's why he didn't like kibble, Lucky began bringing snowball and his siblings kills early on lol eekz. If we caught it we would toss it out, but sometimes we didn't catch it! And sometimes there was the injured but alive animal he would bring to help teach them to hunt lol! Lucky was a rescued Tom cat...


----------



## ArchersMom

He cries if he's left alone and he still thinks my male cat is going to nurse him when he's nice enough to give him a bath. But mostly he just yells at you to pick him up or give him your food. I don't think he can subsist on cereal and hemp milk, which are his favorites. Idk what to do with him. The shelters open today so I'm going to talk to them about him and see if they have any suggestions. He's being so difficult! Did I mention he climbs our kitchen island and then launches himself at my legs while I'm cooking. And then just hangs their with his needle claws.


----------



## hubbub

I hate that I was giggling uncontrollably at the thought of him launching at your legs. Fingers crossed the shelter can give you some ideas.


----------



## ArchersMom

Oh it's funny to watch I'm sure lol or imagine. I visited Opal, Oberyn and Olive at the shelter today. The other babies are HUGE compared to Chunk. They suggested I put goats milk in with his kitty food to intice him to eat and that seems to be working finally.


----------



## ArchersMom

Here's the duo in their kennel at the shelter. They all seem to be doing fairly well living there. I miss them dearly though


----------



## ArchersMom

We went on a car adventure today to the coffee shop down the street. He sat on the head rest, and then my head


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's so adorable.


----------



## hubbub

Just love him! He makes me giggle, but he's not launching at my legs


----------



## ArchersMom

Mama Opal got adopted! By an elderly woman who lives in a home. Here's so pictures of Olive and Oberyn at the shelter today. 


Mr. Oberyn


----------



## ArchersMom

And little Olive. She wouldn't let me take a picture of her face.


----------



## ArchersMom

And Chunk and I cuddling in for a nap this morning


----------



## tine434

Hehe love the cuddle


----------



## hubbub

Is Chunk eating any better?


----------



## ArchersMom

hubbub said:


> Is Chunk eating any better?


He is! He's even growing a plump little belly. He doesn't even require goats milk in his cat food to eat it anymore


----------



## hubbub

ArchersMom said:


> He is! He's even growing a plump little belly. He doesn't even require goats milk in his cat food to eat it anymore


Great news! He just wanted some special one on one time at your house


----------



## ArchersMom

Lounging on the couch with Chunker today


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's so adorable, love this last picture.


----------



## ArchersMom

My little Chunk has been gone for a week and it feels like forever. I've decided that if he's still available when we come home from out honeymoon, he's coming back home! I'd get him right now if we weren't leaving for 6 days. It sounds like there was already one application for him but they were supposed to come today and still haven't. I'm torn.


----------



## hubbub

ArchersMom said:


> My little Chunk has been gone for a week and it feels like forever. I've decided that if he's still available when we come home from out honeymoon, he's coming back home! I'd get him right now if we weren't leaving for 6 days. It sounds like there was already one application for him but they were supposed to come today and still haven't. I'm torn.


Oh, I've been waiting for this post  And, I, for one, have my fingers crossed :crossfing :

Being torn seems pretty natural....maybe, they'd house him until you come back as a courtesy for you fostering them??


----------



## ArchersMom

I'm putting in my application tomorrow. I'll talk to the manager then but I'm sure if they'd hold him for me. I'm leaving it to fate. And hoping whatever happens is for the best. I miss that little kitten face though! His brother and sister both got adopted last week too


----------



## hubbub

I think the scales tipped for me when you posted the picture of him riding in the car with you. Fingers crossed  :crossfing


----------



## ArchersMom

So not shockingly, Chunk was adopted. I miss him still so much. But I always tell myself I should adopt an older cat that's been at the shelter a long time or has to be indoor only because they're declawed. Our cat is supposed to be indoor only but he caught the call of the wild and sneaks out past my husband whenever he lets the dogs out. I'm hoping I get a new foster cat or cats soon now that we're back. Our extra room seems so empty without 4 cats in it.


----------



## tine434

Awe  well..... That tells you that you're meant to have that open spot for someone who needs you even more.

You impacted him in a HUGE way!


----------



## hubbub

Awwws here too. They all got a great start thanks to you guys - no wonder they all placed so quickly


----------

